# صناعة الديتول



## شاكراحمدعبيد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم اخواني في اللة اليوم اشرح لكم طريقة صنع الديتول بل طريقة العلمية ولصحيحة علمن ان تركيبة فعالة جدا النسب هي 7كيلوخروع+7كيلوزيت الصنوبر+20كيلوكحول ترثينول+300\1 غرامkoh+كلوريدزايلنول500غرام+ماء خالي من الملاح عشرة اضعاف الكمية اسل اللة عزة وجل انيوفقكم في عمالكم وشكرا اخوكم المهندس شاكر احمدعبيد:28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## أبورهام (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير
اريد طريقة تحضير الديتول والادوات المستخدمه


----------



## مثنى 77 (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ شاكر على هذه المواضيع واتمنى لك التوفيق والتقدم في عملك


----------



## HAKIM201089 (13 يونيو 2018)

بارك الله فيك ولكن ما هي الخطوات العملية وطرق الاضافة


----------

